# electrical panel in kitchen



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't have a picture yet but will provide later. 
The bottom of the panel is about 2 feet off the floor. The panel is about 3 feet from the edge of the sink. There is plenty of work space besides, above and in front of the panel. 
The panel being so low is kinda weird but up above it, about 3 inches, there is a cupboard that sticks out from the wall maybe 8 inches and the edge of it cheats over the top right of the panel maybe two inches. The rest of the area is open above.
Do you follow me?
And...is that a problem with working clearances?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> Don't have a picture yet but will provide later.
> The bottom of the panel is about 2 feet off the floor. The panel is about 3 feet from the edge of the sink. There is plenty of work space besides, above and in front of the panel.
> The panel being so low is kinda weird but up above it, about 3 inches, there is a cupboard that sticks out from the wall maybe 8 inches and the edge of it cheats over the top right of the panel maybe two inches. The rest of the area is open above.
> Do you follow me?
> And...is that a problem with working clearances?


The 8 inches out is meaningless in this case as anything not related to the electrical system can't be above(6-1/2 ft) of the panel. So no, its not correct.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

here's the picture! what's wrong here with the NEC?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I say it is okay.:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> here's the picture! what's wrong here with the NEC?


I was going to say 110.26(A)(3) but exception No. 1 would say it's ok.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> here's the picture! what's wrong here with the NEC?


Is that in a double wide? Seems like every time I work in one, it's a panel that's really low to the ground.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I say violation of 110.26(E)(1)


----------



## BSK3720 (Mar 29, 2014)

:laughing:
The height is ADA compliant.


----------



## BryanB (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't see a problem. As long as there is the working clearance it's good.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> here's the picture! what's wrong here with the NEC?


You are on vacation and you are worried about this?

Go drink a beer!


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

Least they were nice enough not to build a cabinet around it. I had a nice seat at least fishing circuits up to the 2nd floor in front of a live bus.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

BryanB said:


> I don't see a problem. As long as there is the working clearance it's good.


The working clearance is not good. You need 6'-6" as a default height.

And the 6'-6" height must have an entire footprint that extends 3 ft back (unless other conditions apply), and 30 inches to either side enclosing the width of the equipment.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

BSK3720 said:


> :laughing:
> The height is ADA compliant.


Right, but the head height is NEC non-compliant.

Picture the person servicing this panelboard. He is an American with no disability today, but he could be an American with a disability tomorrow if things go wrong. He could be trying to get away after knealing down to work on it, bump his head in a hurry, and pass out. Then be blasted with fire from hazards in that panel.


----------



## BryanB (Feb 15, 2014)

Carultch said:


> The working clearance is not good. You need 6'-6" as a default height. And the 6'-6" height must have an entire footprint that extends 3 ft back (unless other conditions apply), and 30 inches to either side enclosing the width of the equipment.


I believe the 6'-6" is the maximum height. You are aloud to go lower.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

BryanB said:


> I believe the 6'-6" is the maximum height. You are aloud to go lower.


110.26(A)(3) Height of Working Space (Headroom). The height of the working
space in front of equipment must not be less than 6½ ft, measured
from the grade, floor, platform, or the equipment height, whichever is
greater


You are mixing it up with 6'-7" being the maximum height for the center of the grip of the disconnect handle in the highest position.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Carultch said:


> 110.26(A)(3) Height of Working Space (Headroom). The height of the working
> space in front of equipment must not be less than 6½ ft, measured
> from the grade, floor, platform, or the equipment height, whichever is
> greater
> ...


Look at the exceptions in that article you posted.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Carultch said:


> Right, but the head height is NEC non-compliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture the person servicing this panelboard. He is an American with no disability today, but he could be an American with a disability tomorrow if things go wrong. He could be trying to get away after knealing down to work on it, bump his head in a hurry, and pass out. Then be blasted with fire from hazards in that panel.



Wow. I remember you said something similar to this in another thread. Was it something like "don't put panels in hallways because the guy working on it will be trampled to death when s fire breaks out and mass chaos ensues. You have quite the imagination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Wow. I remember you said something similar to this in another thread. Was it something like "don't put panels in hallways because the guy working on it will be trampled to death when s fire breaks out and mass chaos ensues. You have quite the imagination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that sounds like what I'd say. Sometimes I have to exaggerate to convince others understand my point.

I think what I said on the other thread is that the guy and the toolbag become a trip hazard for the crowd of people trying to egress thru the doors.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Carultch said:


> Yep, that sounds like what I'd say. Sometimes I have to exaggerate to convince others understand my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I think what I said on the other thread is that the guy and the toolbag become a trip hazard for the crowd of people trying to egress thru the doors.



You shouldn't use sensationalist stories and fear tactics to try and sway others to your opinions. I think most people have an internal bs detector for guys like you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanB (Feb 15, 2014)

Carultch said:


> 110.26(A)(3) Height of Working Space (Headroom). The height of the working space in front of equipment must not be less than 6½ ft, measured from the grade, floor, platform, or the equipment height, whichever is greater You are mixing it up with 6'-7" being the maximum height for the center of the grip of the disconnect handle in the highest position.


You are right. I did mix that up.


----------



## sparky278 (Apr 8, 2015)

Carultch said:


> 110.26(A)(3) Height of Working Space (Headroom). The height of the working
> space in front of equipment must not be less than 6½ ft, measured
> from the grade, floor, platform, or the equipment height, whichever is
> greater
> ...


this is for equipment rated 1200 amps and above look at 110.26e excepition


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

sparky278 said:


> this is for equipment rated 1200 amps and above look at 110.26e excepition


You're kidding me?

I thought 1200A has the entrance and egress requirements. And that all equipment has the general 30" wide by 78" tall x condition 1/2/3 deep requirement.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

sparky278 said:


> this is for equipment rated 1200 amps and above look at 110.26e excepition


Is it 1200A of overcurrent device, or 1200A of operating current?


----------



## sparky278 (Apr 8, 2015)

Carultch said:


> Is it 1200A of overcurrent device, or 1200A of operating current?


rated at 1200a or larger, was you referring to the cabinet just to the right of the panel as working height? or the height of the panel? could not locate any thing that gives a minimum mounting height, of course you guys have me scanning the code book more frequently now... thanks.:thumbup:


----------

